# Coping With Dystopia



## Jerrell (Mar 23, 2020)

CWD1 last week was pretty good If yer into that folk punk thing.

CWD2 is this Friday, March 27th.

It'll be streaming on YouTube and FB.

https://m.facebook.com/copingwithdystopia/


----------



## Hazardoussix6six (Mar 24, 2020)

I believe some Cincy kids played on the first one. Run rabbit run. They're sic as fuck forgot to listen but seen them a bunch and drank some beers here an there


----------

